# Turkey Videos



## gun_nut01 (Apr 16, 2007)

I just registered at this site thanks to my friends telling me about this site. I have been looking for one of these for a while. Please send me some of your turkey hunting videos because i am looking for some.

Thanks


----------



## gun_nut01 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is a follow up to my last message...i found a really good video on MyOutdoorTV.com.

Here's the link:
http://link.brightcove.com/services/lin ... d212337845


----------

